# Blackpool Zoo Reptile Course



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Is anyone from here going to Blackpool Zoo to attend the reptile course being held on Sunday 28th September? 

I know Evie & Leo19 are, and me!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

iwould SO love to do this!!!! 

sucks its so far away and money involed lol as i have none


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Is anyone from here going to Blackpool Zoo to attend the reptile course being held on Sunday 28th September?
> 
> I know Evie & Leo19 are, and me!


Whats it all about?

I know its about reptiles,but what is achieved at the end of the course?

John


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Im going with my lad and a couple of friends. Sienna the vet who organised it and is giving a couple of the lectures is fantastic. She really knows her stuff and a really nice lady.
The behind the scenes tour and talk in the Reptile house should be very interesting.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Its a day called Reptiles are Cool. Its about general reptile health and handling including handling of larger specimens. The morning is anatomy and physiology of reptiles, common diseases and their causes.
After lunch its handling reptiles, checking heartbeats etc and other proceedures. After this its a tour of the Zoos rep facilty lasting approx one hour and a presentation by the Zoo education team for about an hour.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mal said:


> Its a day called Reptiles are Cool. Its about general reptile health and handling including handling of larger specimens. The morning is anatomy and physiology of reptiles, common diseases and their causes.
> After lunch its handling reptiles, checking heartbeats etc and other proceedures. After this its a tour of the Zoos rep facilty lasting approx one hour and a presentation by the Zoo education team for about an hour.


Sounds excellent, pity it is so far away.


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've just had a look on the zoo web site and ca't find anything on there about at all. Do you have any further info like price and do you have to book?

Cheers


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Its not run by the Zoo although its their facilities and they are providing some input. Its around the £95 mark I think, would have to look as I booked ages ago. If anyone is interested in places pm me and I will ring Siunnas practice to see if anymore places can be booked.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

It's £45 for the course and £10 extra if you want a buffet lunch.
It's being run by the vets not the zoo - at least the vets is who cheques are payable to.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

How can I book meself on this course??? there's nothing about it on blackpool zoo's website


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I wont be attending, the vets thats running it is my reptile vet though and they are excellent. We got invites through the door a good few months ago now, but I just cba.. :lol: I mean, when I went there they only had one reptile vet specialist and the rest were clueless!!! The one vet they do have is good, though I've heard there are better out Manchester way.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The vet organising & giving some of the talks, Suina Reid, is great. She really has time for people, unlike some other vets I've been to. I would recommend her to anyone with exotic animals. My parrots, reptiles & marmoset monkeys are registered with her.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Yep thats the vet I was on about thats great..


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the reptile section is crap at blackpool zoo ,most people on hear have a better collection , so i dont see how ur going to get shown around for a hour , more like 10 mins tops lol


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Evie said:


> It's £45 for the course and £10 extra if you want a buffet lunch.
> It's being run by the vets not the zoo - at least the vets is who cheques are payable to.


I thought it was more than that but its ages since I paid it and I booked for friends as well. I may have got £90 because I paid for a place for my lad as well lol. Unfortunately looking on the vets website applications closed 2nd Sep.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we'll show ya round our lot n chat yer ear off for a tenner a head! :whistling2:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Does that include an interval with cuppa and sticky bun......if so book me in for a minibus load please.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mal said:


> Does that include an interval with cuppa and sticky bun......if so book me in for a minibus load please.


the brew is included but the sticky bun will be £2 extra, you wanna book your place now? may take several hours to look round our lot considerin theres around 350 <<not all reps>> so keep the whole day free


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

it has been cancelled due to limited numbers :cussing:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

leo19 said:


> it has been cancelled due to limited numbers :cussing:


So it looks like we're off round to FooFooLaFluffs house for sticky buns and wotnot - put the kettle on!:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well u wasnt missing much then lol


----------

